# Anyone need more shade?.. t top extensions



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Shade on your boat will keep you fresher, with more energy not to mention the Suns harmful rays....but T tops lack enough shade to fish under...and the kids, wife and older folks out to enjoy the salt life need shade too...but who wants 3 or 4 bars 2 straps etc. Like on a bimini top?....how bout adjustable non interfering with fishing shade extending from your t top?...that handles 40 mph extended? .... Kingston T Top Extensions...In testing phase now...will be ready for your boat soon...preliminary pics now...more to follow as testing continues


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Commercial models will include Premium full Aluminum or the Economy version Aluminum and pvc....can be flat or arched with the same cloth....same set up...goes on front and or back of boat..and can be rolled up and slid in for travel or when not desired to be erected.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like a mod from the one on THT for hardtops. Good luck.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Have made a couple of versions of that. Evan made a version that slipped in the rod holders. Got pics on film but can't find 'em.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool idea 153, looks like it stores out of the way when not in use...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

After searching the internet and local fabrication shops I was not impressed with any design on the market. Every other t top extension had to be taken down before going under way.. i have small children and we were always sunbeaten by the end of the day and tired. So far the extension prototype I built does excellent at 40 mph. It does roll up and Stowe right in place, it works at full extended length or half extended length...it also can be pulled out and moved to the bow side, but I'm running 2 on my boat. I'm also fabricating vertical shades for privacy or when the sun is low. Something that can be easily put up, taken down and repositioned..will post more pics when the new fabric comes in and the extensions are fully operational. ..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Let us know when you make "Shark Tank" ..... Off to a good start...lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

